# Has anyone used this?????



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I found this ad. Has anyone ever used this? For the price of it, you might as well buy a real saw and take the chain off. After Halloween, it can be used around the house. I think it is a waist of money.

http://www.designergore.com/heart_stopper.html

Any comments?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Ummm, for $615 I'd rather buy some motors, linkage and such for my homemade props. Seems to be quite a waste of money for a saw and some sound effects.


----------



## Scribble (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess if safety is your primary concern, you're not working with gas at all, and maybe no moving parts? (not sure...)

Also it's push button, so you can go from silent to psycho killer in a second.

But yeah... 600+ seems a bit steep. (And I mean a bit in the same way War and Peace is a bit long...  )


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've not seen that one before but spookyprops.com has two versions that I've heard good things about. Loud and realistic with the push of a button. Trun it on for idle sound and pull trigger to get realistic chainsaw sound.

Standard









And 3D Glow









$679.00 INCLUDES CHAINSAW, CHARGER, BATTERY WITH HOLDER, AND U.S. SHIPPING.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Maybe hack a cheap electric one?*

MP3 player. Power amp. A little work on a real electric chain saw. Grind the teeth off the chain. Might be worth a try. Maybe on my list for next year, but $675 ? Not me !!!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Remove the chain!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I saw one at Party City that looked pretty good, sounded good, and was about $25.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*What fun is that ?*



Aquayne said:


> Remove the chain!


Just kidding !!!

Yup likely better idea to remove the chain. Even a chain can injur. Trust me I know. One of the machines I used to work on had chains 40 ft in length and were 1/2 inch wide. Some major chance for serious damage.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

....... I've seen real chainsaws for $200, so why bother paying three times that for a fake one? lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

When I worked at a pro haunt, we used those things. They look and sound real, but are a PITA to work with. The battery pack clips to the back of your belt, and the cords run down your right arm. One good jog, and the battery pack comes loose, and falls all over your feet. They made the insurance cheaper, but nobody wanted to look on the assignment board and find out they were going to be using one. They're great to have when a drunk throws a punch though, lol. Block with your $600+ mp3 player, and he breaks his hand.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

no fumes either.

you may want to put cushion on the bar as well.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*We ended up using a real one*

For our haunt, we ended up using a real saw. I removed the chain. it scared the crap out of people. there was a group standing by the fence to the cemetery, my guy came up behind them, WHAM he got them good.

The chain saw always works. i don't think I could invest $600 + into something that fake. maybe insurance policies request it. NO ---- not me!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was designed for pro haunts that have to worry about huge insurance bills and safety inspections. Whole different arena. Not necessary for the Homies.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Revenant said:


> That was designed for pro haunts that have to worry about huge insurance bills and safety inspections. Whole different arena. Not necessary for the Homies.


I don't know which 'pro haunts' use these, but I have been to some and they use the real saw.


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool idea, but way too expensive.


----------

